# Ear Petting



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Today I was socializing Rom with some people cause well he just LOVES people and a few of them were so enamored by him that they pet his ears straight back on his head a number times (about 30 seconds or so when they did)......do y'all think his ears will end up having a problem from this?

They did not fold them back where they bent inside out (such as where you see pink), they just pet them in the direction they were laying back on his head at this time. He is currently kinda holding them towards the rear so the petting just kinda flattened them in that direction

We try to be so careful, but they mauled him and his head before I could catch it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He should be ok. I have had people do this to Wolfie before I could say anything. I always make sure to tell people to not touch his ears.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

See that is one thing we make sure we do...pet and rub the ears all the time...My dogs love it...We will pull on their tails, not hard by any means just do stuff that kids or others may do b4 you can catch them...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

His ears will stand if they are going to. What is much worse for ears is if they get a hematoma from shaking their heads during an ear infection -- that can break the ear so that it never stands again. 

Gentle petting of the ears should not cause any problem at all. I pet my dogs' ears all the time, and that includes puppies.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's fine to pet the ears the way you describe. It's the folding and bending that can damage the cartilage.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## dianak105 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm too paranoid maybe, because I make sure I tell everyone not to pet my pups ears. He' s 13 weeks and his right ear has just recently started standing up straight. Most of my friends and family already know not to touch his ears (because I constantly remind them LOL) but even with like strangers, I say "Oh, not his ears please" LOLOL. I'm sure they think I'm a rude b* but hey, whatever. LOL


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Our 4 month old's ears finally stood up last week and we are jumping for joy.....definitely no petting of her ears are allowed! She was squishing her ears while sleeping in her crate, making them flop. At night we gave her a much bigger enclosed spot in the house so she wouldn't do any more damage. Within 1 week both stood up straight. Worked like a charm - whew!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> See that is one thing we make sure we do...pet and rub the ears all the time...My dogs love it...We will pull on their tails, not hard by any means just do stuff that kids or others may do b4 you can catch them...


Same here, I loved the soft floppy puppy ears so much I couldn't leave them alone! I was almost sad when they stood up...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dog will be ok. when my boy was young
i didn't let people pet his ears. when people wanted to pet
my pup i would tell them you can pet him anywhere
except for the ears.

i really don't know if ear petting is harmfull. rather
than take a chance that ear petting could be harmfull
i didn't let people touch his ears.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

gsd_lover said:


> Our 4 month old's ears finally stood up last week and we are jumping for joy.....definitely no petting of her ears are allowed! She was squishing her ears while sleeping in her crate, making them flop. At night we gave her a much bigger enclosed spot in the house so she wouldn't do any more damage. Within 1 week both stood up straight. Worked like a charm - whew!!


Yeah we bought the 36 inch crate yesterday just to give him more room to lay and stand so his ears would not squish at night. During the day he is in an open playpen area so not ear squishing there


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ luvs his ears scratched or I will put my thumb on the inner cartilidge and 3 fingers on the outer and massage both ears at once and you can tell he's just melting inside ..... ahhhh, don't stop, don't stop, don't stop


----------

